# Just got started..



## bpgt64 (May 19, 2009)

gonna run my PS3, and my HD 4870 X2...logged into the team ID too...any tips?

Thanks for the guide Mmaak, made setting up really easy.







Hopefully my GPU doesn't melt...


----------



## bogmali (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the team.


----------



## mmaakk (May 19, 2009)

Did you use mmaakk's guide?

Looks like...

Edit:

Stupid question...

Just read what you wrote...


----------



## bpgt64 (May 19, 2009)

Computer didn't like running two GPU clients....lol BSODed after 30 minutes at 80C....gonna have to run just 1 untill I get some better cooling..

Got my PS3 up and running and logged in under TPU's team name too....gonna have to settle for 1 GPU and the PS3 for the time being...


----------



## bpgt64 (May 28, 2009)

loaded up my new laptop, adjusted the PS3 to not auto-off and snuck a copy onto my wifes desktop...muahahhaha


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 28, 2009)

bpgt64 said:


> loaded up my new laptop, adjusted the PS3 to not auto-off and snuck a copy onto my wifes desktop...muahahhaha



You are so diabolical. Welcome to the team!


----------

